# Mild, premium cigars?



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, I've identified that I am extremely nicotine sensitive. I've smoked decent cigars, and great cigars(such as the Flying Pig and Opus X lines), and gotten sick to my stomach/woozy. So, I'd like to find some mild or medium cigars that are in the super premium price range. Any suggestions?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience with Davidoff but it seems like some of their smokes might fit your bill.

TheGoldenMacKid (Davidoff expert and all around hooker LOL), you care to weigh in?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

lord1234 said:


> So, I've identified that I am extremely nicotine sensitive. I've smoked decent cigars, and great cigars(such as the Flying Pig and Opus X lines), and gotten sick to my stomach/woozy. So, I'd like to find some mild or medium cigars that are in the super premium price range. Any suggestions?


 I am a bit nicotine averse, and here are some of my favorites, when I do not want a heavy nicotine hit.

Remember, some might think these non premium, but they are good enjoyable smokes, that have flavor with no kick.

1)Helix

2) Baccarrat

3) Classic Ashton

4) Classic Macanudos or Romeo and Julietta, or Montecristos.

The more premium is the ashton, but you cant go wrong witha ny of these.

Good luck Jerry


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried smaller ring gauge cigars? I find the bigger ring gauge give me too much smoke and not enough taste.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Im a little confused on your original post

the flying pig and opus x are full bodied smokes but you say you want something mild to medium with.

I think you are using the wrong terms

Mild, medium, and Full refer to a cigars flavor.

Weak vs strong refer to nicotine.

Davidoff does have some really good mild smokes but for the most part I wouldn't say they are weak.

Try the Davidoff Anniversary series. I have had the no.2 before a meal on an empty stomach and it didn't bother me.

a few other things you can try
smoke in a well ventilated area
drink a sugary drink before and while smoking
eat before smoking
If you have the option and you are smoking alone, spit. this will keep all of the nicotine out of your stomach.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Mild, Medium and Full can refer to multiple things.

I use all of them to individually describe: strength (nicotine), body (smoke, thickness) and flavor (amount of flavor). A bit much? Sure.

Smaller ring gauges aren't the answer for trying to find less powerful cigars, the Dirty Rat is a prime example. The key for finding less powerful cigars, is finding less powerful blends.

Davidoff would be a place to start, but might I suggest helping to combat the nicotine problem.

1. Slow down
2. Eat something before you smoke
3. Drink something (sugary drink or water) while smoking

Let us know how that works out. Opus X, while not the strongest of sticks anymore, is still strong, perhaps try something medium? E.P. Carrillo Core Line/Short Run, Pete's Brown Label, tons of options there.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Mild, Medium and Full can refer to multiple things.
> 
> I use all of them to individually describe: strength (nicotine), body (smoke, thickness) and flavor (amount of flavor). A bit much? Sure.
> 
> ...


These 3 are a MUST IMHO
*1. Slow down
2. Eat something before you smoke
3. Drink something (sugary drink or water) while smoking*

But for a milder nic smoke I'd say try the Fuente line - Cuban Corona, 858, Chateau Fuente. Macanudos are mild (IMO) and the Ashton Aged Maduro is a very nice mild smoke (#15 or #20 size). Just my 2cents


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

You might try a Leon Jimenes Don Fernando No. 4. A lot of flavor but mild strength.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Perdomo Chanpagne......
Have a buddy that has zero nic tollerance..
and that's that he smokes..


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

In my experience, many sticks that have low nicotine levels also have low flavor levels or are harsh.

It's tricky to find ones that are low in nicotine yet still flavorful. Here are some that are more medium in nicotine strength, yet still flavorful, at least to my taste: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro “Work of Art”, La Riqueza, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, Cabaiguan Guapos Maduro.

In addition to the "nic management" techniques mentioned above, I would add:

(1) Learn to recognize when you're approaching your nic limit and put the stick down, even though there's more left to smoke.

(2) Buy smaller vitolas. If you overdosed on a churchill, you might find that you can get through a robusto or corona of the same blend before hitting your nic limit.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Just for the record, and its a bit confusing, mild, medium, full, and the in betweens refers to nicotene content, not flavor. 
Their are milds with lots of flavors and fulls with very little flavor. 

So you might want a mild cigar with a lot of spice, or a lot of cedar etc. 

J


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Of the Davidoffs my preference for mild goes to the '000 Series. Others of note for premium, mild sticks are: AVO Classic and Diamond Crown Classic.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

hey Macanudo!

or try a Don Diego.....and tell your friends each stick cost you $45....yeah, dat's da ticket!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

For a premium mild try the Stradivarius de los Maestros.
Hemingways are mild-medium. 
God of Fire are medium.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Zino Platinum Scepter are definitely premium if we're basing this on price, the flavor can be a little straightforward but it's damn consistent. The nic hit is medium.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

May I recommend Oliveros 1927 Anniversary?

They are cheap (sometimes under 2 bucks a pop off c-bid).
They are usually VERY well constructed and very handsome.

Let them rest more than 9 months, and you will have yourself a nice cigar.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

PG cigars will fit the bill perfectly.

the bonus of buying PG's is that they have plenty of age on them right away, are very mild, and have great flavor profiles.

they are a bit pricey, but I think they are a good option for you.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Havana sunrise when you can find them i hear theres a shipment coming in this week
Casa Gomez same as above


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention the Illusione Epernay Le Matin, a very unique and interesting cigar, about medium in nicotine strength. I had one with 4 months' rest and wrote this about it:



> ... interestingly complex - just a touch of grassiness, not enough to be unpleasant, a hint of some fruity aroma, maybe grape, a hint of a honey-like sweetness, nothing harsh, perfect burn.
> 
> For me, the only problem was that there just wasn't quite enough of those flavors. I'm just not a mild cigar smoker, but if you are, this is a gem.


----------



## kennyui (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel you bro and I to just recently after 12 years of smoking cigars have become sensitive to the fuller blends...I enjoy a CAO Amerca but cant smoke it anymore...
I do enjoy Arturo Fuente's alot but I have stumbled upon a great smoke and that is the VegaFina.

Great smooth mild smoke..:thumb:

Plus you wont break the bank with it...


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> PG cigars will fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> the bonus of buying PG's is that they have plenty of age on them right away, are very mild, and have great flavor profiles.
> 
> they are a bit pricey, but I think they are a good option for you.


Great choice :clap2: They are on the expensive end, but that's what you were asking for, and they are on the mild side. The PGs I ordered from Bonita Smoke Shop all had yellowed cello, so you know they've been resting for a while. Made for a nice mellow smoke


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Might I also add that the Macanudo Vintage line might be up your alley. Not much flavor, but an extremely mild smoke at a premium price point. Something a bit cheaper but with more flavor would be the Man O' War Virtue. Mild to medium with a creamy flavor and a touch of spice (pepper) to it


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

On the lighter side I would recommend a Perdomo Champagne


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, that reminds me, apart from the Davidoff '000s, AVO Classic and Diamond Crown Classic, the Dunhill Aged is another very good mild, premium stick. Try the Cabreras vitola which come in tubes with cedar sleeves. I think the extra time these spend in cedar adds another dimension to the overall smoking experience.

Also do try Winston Churchill, I find the Marakesh vitola to be supremely good for a mild stick, almost magical.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot to mention EPC. They have some amazing mild-medium smokes.


----------



## kennyui (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like a lot of good choices for you...
Try them all mentioned...:woohoo:


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Try the Griffins. Very well made cigar and mild, rolled at the Davidoff factory.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

5 Vegas Miami with 12-15 months on it is MONEY.

I just had another one this morning. 

Damn, that thing was good.

I bought about 10 of them last year at $3 a pop.... they took a while to come around as at first they tasted pretty bad. 

A little over a year of rest has totally transformed it.

They are VERY flavorful and between mild and medium (closer to medium). Nice smooth and creamy with a little leather and SLIGHT kick.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Try the Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe. Its fairly mild (I think) and pretty small too. Its good for a half of an hour or so and is very tasty.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Also do try Winston Churchill, I find the Marakesh vitola to be supremely good for a mild stick, almost magical.


Seng, you sure that's mild?

Winston Churchill was one of the first cigars I tried--- I'll never forget that cigar.

It almost KILLED me.

It was extremely strong. I was sweating like crazy. My stomach was dying!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Seng, you sure that's mild?
> 
> Winston Churchill was one of the first cigars I tried--- I'll never forget that cigar.
> 
> ...


Came across mild to me :dunno:

Even posted a review here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/285012-winston-churchill-marrakesh.html

Then again, I sourced the sole stick from a Davidoff shop in Singapore, may not be the real thing. Maybe that is why no one posted a reply. :lol:

Mind you, I find the Villiger 1888s strong so my palate may not be the most accurate here.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

I vote for: Nub Connecticuts & White Label Montecristos.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like Nub conn's and Oliva conn reserve's. Very tasty smokes.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Camacho Connecticut, LFD Premium Line.

Also, I reiterate what has been previously said about eating and drinking a sugary drink. The best food to eat before a smoke is something starchy (like rice, potatoes, or pasta) or sweet (desert!).


----------



## martinsteve97 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you are really a great lover of cigars that's why you are comparing cigar starchy as rice, potatoes, or pasta and sweet as desert. If you are searching for flavored cigars then the right place is texcigars.com from where i generally purchase cigars because of their best quality and cheap prices.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Perdomo Chanpagne......
> Have a buddy that has zero nic tollerance..
> and that's that he smokes..


Funny story about the Perdomo Champagne.

I was introducing my non-smoking friend to cigars, who, by the way, wanted to try cigars himself. So I thought the Perdomo should be a light enough stick with sufficient flavor to please him. After all, he's a heavy tea (oolong) and beer drinker, so not particularly a faint of heart.

We were out on the balcony in a mild Seattle weather. The night proceeded nicely. He was sufficiently satisfied with the smoke, exclaiming "coffee, COFFEE!" as he discovered the flavor. He finished that Perdomo in less than 30 minutes time, which is definitely too short, ESPECIALLY for a first-timer, and was sick to his stomach like no tomorrow. He had a large bowl of pho for dinner, too.

All I can say is... nicotine, not everyone's game.

I'm still on look for a small, short one that packs flavor but less nic. :???:


----------

